# Is the Armoured Strike Force Box good?



## VelvetRevolver (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi,

Well as we all know, the new rules are being released on the 12th, along with some pretty big boxes for various armies, such as the Space Marines Armoured Strike Force. Luckily, I have been blessed with my birthday being on the 13th, and so I have decided to get a new army, after never really getting into 40k (playing Fantasy heavily instead), and, I'm stuck between Space Marines, Necrons and Tau.

Now, after seeing the Armoured Strike Force that I've mentioned a couple of times, I've been pondering over whether it would be any good, so, I thought I'd ask the people who have experience playing Marines, seeing as that'd be the logical thing to do!

So, basically the aim of this post is to ask -

"If you had just under £300 to spend on a brand spanking new Space Marine Army, would you buy the Armoured Strike Force boxed set and maybe some extra bits and bobs, or would you laugh in the face of such a boxed set and comprise a completely different list?"

Incase you didn't know, the Armoured Strike Force box contains:

- Space Marine Commander
- 5-man Command Squad
- 1x Razorback Tank
- 20x Tactical Space Marines (presumably 2 squads)
- 2x Rhino Tanks
- 1x Vindicator Tank
- 1x Whirlwind Tank
- 1x Predator Tank
- 2x Attack Bikes
- 6x Normal Bikes
- 1x Terminator Squad (5 men I think, doesn't actually say)
- 1x Land Raider
-----
£250
-----

So, is this a good place to start for a Marines army, for the new rules, or should I go with a completely different list?

By the way, I'm also open to suggestions on collecting a different army, so if you think I should do so let me know!

If you read through my wall of text, thankyou.

First Post, woo!


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

i started my army with the boxed set and was really happy, if you've got £300 to spend i'd opt for the strike force with a battleforce set as well then you'll pretty much have your army sorted and would only need charactor models like chaplains etc

this is of course if you pay games workshop prices :grin:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I started with the megaforce and it was a brilliant base to develop my army.
I'd go with it as it gives you a solid as anything army plus you have some money left over to adapt it. 
I'm with discount wargames on this one. Shop around. most boxes are going for less on Ebay and other places.....


----------



## ghazghkull-killyork (Jun 15, 2008)

has any one got any ideas for me cause i am going to shift from orks the space marines and havent got anything yet 
plz help


----------



## awesomebill (Jul 7, 2008)

Get the Battle Company


----------

